# ACA Certification Courses May 2013



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

This year Paddle Fest will the the hub for ACA certifications in both kayaking and SUP. Late May, 2013 in Buena Vista, Co. Check this link below for more details. RMOC is the host and they are bringing in some amazing instructors to teach cert classes, and standard educational courses also. 

On Water Educational Courses | CKS PaddleFest 2013


----------

